# Used Corum Anyone?



## grooveninja (Feb 13, 2007)

Sure I watch the classifieds, but if anyone here has a Corum frame from 09/00 that they are looking to get rid of, let me know!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Good luck with that. a size would be nice, or doesn't it matter?

Nice first post.

http://bike.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/bike.cgi?cat=bik&itm=


----------



## grooveninja (Feb 13, 2007)

55cm tt. Guess that would be helpful! 

zmudshark:
I've used that search = 0 results found for DeRosa Corum's, same with ebay and google and here. Guess that's why i posted here here in the first place.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm looking for a 57cm Primato.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

grooveninja said:


> 55cm tt. Guess that would be helpful!
> 
> zmudshark:
> I've used that search = 0 results found for DeRosa Corum's, same with ebay and google and here. Guess that's why i posted here here in the first place.


Which is why I said good luck with that. I've seen maybe a handful in the last three years come up for sale. Shoot, it took me two years of daily looking before I found a Primato in my size, then a second came along shortly after. I snatched them both.

Slane has them for about $2100 for a 2010 model.

Seriously, good luck. My brother-in-law bought a new one about four years ago, he loves it.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm selling mine but it's a 58. TT is 57.5.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=143619


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

mike6108 said:


> I'm selling mine but it's a 58. TT is 57.5.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=143619



Hi Mike,

Just the frame or the whole shebang?

How much?

Cheers,
Gomango


----------

